# Screamfest '07?



## deaddude (Dec 27, 2005)

halfwaydead_rc75 said:


> I heard a rumor that Jeffrey Combs might be at Screamfest this year? Can anyone confirm this?


Just to clarify further: I will be going to Screamfest later this year when it comes to Orlando, Florida. And I have heard rumors that Jeffrey Combs might be coming this year because of the special edition Re-Animator DVD that is supposed to be released also... Any news?


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

Haven't heard any updated news as of yet, but I check the website for Screamfest every few weeks for updates. If I do hear anything, I'll post the info here for you!


----------

